# Doing Stand-Up Comedy on SA



## djp15 (Apr 16, 2014)

Doing stand-up was a major step in helping me overcome the SA with which I'd struggled for years. Here was the first real bit I did where I decided to talk about my SA: 




I decided to share this, not to promote in any way, but just in the event that maybe others have had the same experience. Or maybe some others can find comfort in the fact that, at least for one dude, verbalizing some of these thoughts or feelings of paralysis and trying to channel them in a funny way has really helped me socially.


----------



## abstractdreamer (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow that guy in the video is you? Congrats! Thank you for sharing


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, I think that would literally be my worst nightmare. Not only to stand up and speak in front of all those people, but also to be funny at the same time.

Anyway, major congratulations buddy. That must have taken a hell of a lot of guts! :clap


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Haha, this is awesome! Congrats man!


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

that's fantastic!!

i really admire stand up comedians, and that you've managed to accomplish this is seriously jawdropping

your stage presence is very strong

very inspirational

you're really wonderful! hopefully i'll catch a set next time im in nyc!


----------



## CraZzyChiC (Sep 23, 2014)

This is awesome Thanks for sharing


----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

I would sh1t all colours of the rainbow all over the stage.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

hot


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I would love to do this. I can be pretty funny in person sometimes, get on a roll.


----------



## Rose Beth (Oct 17, 2014)

Congratulations! Tremendous accomplishment!!!


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow, man thank you so much for sharing this. It is truly inspiring. Wow.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Congrats! I've always wanted to try stand up, but chickened out.


----------



## djp15 (Apr 16, 2014)

thanks to everyone for the kind words. much appreciated.


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

Omg that was REALLY good =D Really inspiring. I'm glad you were able to overcome your anxiety~


----------

